# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  وفاة امرأة وابتنها بحادث دهس مروع في إربد

## العالي عالي

لقيت امرأة وابنتها حتفهما دهسا مساء أمس في شارع الملك عبدالله الثاني بالقرب من مدينة الحسن الرياضية في إربد، وفق مدير شرطة إربد العقيد عايد العجارمة الذي أشار إلى أنه حتى ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس لم يتم التعرف على الجثث لعدم العثور على أي وثيقة تخصهما في مكان الحادث.

وقال العجارمة لـ"الغد" إن الأجهزة الأمنية ألقت القبض على السائق، مشيرا أن التحقيق جار في ملابسات الحادث، تمهيدا لإحالته إلى القضاء.

من جانبه، قال مدير دفاع مدني إربد العقيد خالد الدباس إن كوادر الدفاع المدني وفور ورود معلومات عن وجود حادث سير في شارع الملك عبدالله الثاني تحركوا إلى موقع الحادث، وقدموا الإسعافات الأولية لهما، ونقلوهما إلى مستشفى الأميرة بسمة، إلا أنه عند الوصول إلى المستشفى أفاد الطبيب أنهما متوفيتان.

وقال شهود عيان كانوا متواجدين في مكان الحادث إن السيارة التي كانت متجهة من إشارة مدينة الحسن الرياضية باتجاه شارع الملك عبدالله بالقرب من "السيفوي" كانت تسير بسرعة كبيرة، مشيرين الى أن قوة الحادث أدت إلى رمي المرأة وابنتها لمسافة تقدر بحوالي 10 أمتار عن الشارع.

وكانت إحصائية جديدة لقيادة أمن إقليم الشمال كشفت عن وفاة (41) شخصا وإصابة (461) آخرين، منذ بداية العام الحالي في إقليم الشمال(إربد، جرش، المفرق، عجلون، ولواء الرمثا والكورة)، ولغاية شهر شباط (فبراير) الماضي.

وحسب الإحصائية، فإن محافظة إربد سجلت أعلى نسبة حوادث خلال الشهرين الماضيين بواقع (835) حادثا مروريا موزعة ما بين حوادث صدم ودهس وتدهور نجم عنها (5) وفيات وإصابة (66) شخصا.

وكان مساعد مدير الأمن لشؤون السير العميد ظاهر غرايبة، أكد أن تطبيق قانون السير الجديد سيكون له الأثر الكبير في الحد من حوادث السير المتكررة في المملكة والتي يذهب ضحيتها مواطنون أبرياء.

وشدد في الندوة الحوارية حول "الحوادث المرورية بالأردن" والتي أقيمت في غرفة تجارة إربد أخيرا على أن احترام القانون وفرض التشريعات الفاعلة بهذا الخصوص أثبتت عالميا نجاعتها في الحد من الحوادث والتي وصلت نسبتها لدى بعض الدول إلى أقل من قتيل واحد لكل 10 آلاف مركبة في الوقت الذي ماتزال النسبة في الأردن 12 قتيلا لكل 10 آلاف مركبة.

----------


## ayman

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

وعنا امبارح صارت جريمة قتل عنا بالحارة وحدة سورية قاتلة بنته عمرها اربع سنين مغرقيتها بالمية

----------


## العالي عالي

> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> 
> وعنا امبارح صارت جريمة قتل عنا بالحارة وحدة سورية قاتلة بنته عمرها اربع سنين مغرقيتها بالمية


الله يعين الناس على بلويها

----------


## N_tarawneh

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ...

إلى متى هذا الإستهتار بأرواح البشر ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## روان

الله يرحمهم برحمته

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يرحمهم برحمته


آآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
شو مال الناس منجنه

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
> شو مال الناس منجنه


ارتفاع اسعار مرافق لإرتفاع على درجات الحرارة + ارتفاع درجة الاستهتار واللامبالاة عن الشعب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الشعب الاردني شعب زي البالون... فاضي ما فيه غير الهوا.... وقت ما تشد عليه و تعمل فيه ثقب بنفس وهات امسكه.... بطير وبصير يلاخم من مكان لمكان :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الشعب الاردني شعب زي البالون... فاضي ما فيه غير الهوا.... وقت ما تشد عليه و تعمل فيه ثقب بنفس وهات امسكه.... بطير وبصير يلاخم من مكان لمكان


الله لا يوطرزلك من وين جايب هالتشبيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> الشعب الاردني شعب زي البالون... فاضي ما فيه غير الهوا.... وقت ما تشد عليه و تعمل فيه ثقب بنفس وهات امسكه.... بطير وبصير يلاخم من مكان لمكان


شو هذا الحكي 
 ياعمو الناس بعدت عن دينها وتغيرت كل الأسس الي بيمشو عليها وصار كل واحد همو نفسو وبس ومابفكر اكتر من النص الساعة الجاية ونسيو عقاب الله الشديد  ومابنقدر نقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

والله يا صديقي من وحي الواقع ولسا فيه بعض التشبيهات لقدام شوي رح اقولها ولو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو هذا الحكي 
>  ياعمو الناس بعدت عن دينها وتغيرت كل الأسس الي بيمشو عليها وصار كل واحد همو نفسو وبس ومابفكر اكتر من النص الساعة الجاية ونسيو عقاب الله الشديد  ومابنقدر نقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


والله يا صاح هذا الواقع وكلامي هوه صوره فنيه لحياه يوميه... مش شرط الشعب الاردني ممكن اعمم على الامه كلها.... مع بعض التحفضات طبعا :Db465236ff:  
يعني الواقع وبدك تعيشه سواء هيك او هيك واذا في عندك حل اسعفنا

----------


## ayman

> والله يا صاح هذا الواقع وكلامي هوه صوره فنيه لحياه يوميه... مش شرط الشعب الاردني ممكن اعمم على الامه كلها.... مع بعض التحفضات طبعا 
> يعني الواقع وبدك تعيشه سواء هيك او هيك واذا في عندك حل اسعفنا


يابني شو بلون فاضي مافيه غير الهوا  شو هو الهوا تبعك يعني  الناس كلها فاضية ومابتحقق اي نجاح !!!!!!!!!!!  ياعمي الناس تغير ت اهدافها وبس صار الطالب همو بصبية وخلوي وسيارة والزلمة الكبير بمرة تانية واليسا ونانسي والمراة صار همها تعمل عملية تجميل متل شرشوحة بنت مقلعط

الحل هههههههههه  في حلول كثير بس انا مش عارف كيف بدك تقنع مية بماصورة مثقوبة انها ما تطلع من الثقب وتكمل مشوارها لقدام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا اله الاالله ولا صايرين نسمع بحوادث الدهس زي قول السلام عليكم

----------


## sad prince

> يابني شو بلون فاضي مافيه غير الهوا  شو هو الهوا تبعك يعني  الناس كلها فاضية ومابتحقق اي نجاح !!!!!!!!!!!  ياعمي الناس تغير ت اهدافها وبس صار الطالب همو بصبية وخلوي وسيارة والزلمة الكبير بمرة تانية واليسا ونانسي والمراة صار همها تعمل عملية تجميل متل شرشوحة بنت مقلعط
> 
> الحل هههههههههه  في حلول كثير بس انا مش عارف كيف بدك تقنع مية بماصورة مثقوبة انها ما تطلع من الثقب وتكمل مشوارها لقدام


الحل يا ايمن نرجع للدين وبس وكل الامور بتنحل

----------


## ayman

> الحل يا ايمن نرجع للدين وبس وكل الامور بتنحل


اخ ياقرابة مشكلتنا ما بنتعلم الا بس يقع الفاس بالراس وماتكون في فرصة تانية 
تعرف سو الي بيقهرني اكثر اشي انو نحن بنعرف الدين بالأمور السهلة اما الصعبة بننسى انو نحن مسلمين ومن هاي الأمثلة :

كلنا بنزعل لما نشوف شقفة خبز على الارض وبنرفعها  لأنها نعمة وحرام 
كلنا بنطفي الأغاني وقت الصلاة وغيرها من الشغلات البسيطة لاكن لما يكون عنا امتحان ولا اشي بتلاقيالواحد فينا  بقيم الليل وكمان انو نضر اخوانا عادي بننسى الأسلام لما بنسرق لما بنزني ولما نفتري على بعض ولما............. كل هاي الأمور بننسى وبنتناسى لو حكى صوت ايمان فينا بنقول لنفسنا الله غفور رحيم وبيغفرلنا 
وصدقني بالوضع الي نحن عليه من الصعب جدا ان نتمسك بالدين  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## sad prince

> اخ ياقرابة مشكلتنا ما بنتعلم الا بس يقع الفاس بالراس وماتكون في فرصة تانية 
> تعرف سو الي بيقهرني اكثر اشي انو نحن بنعرف الدين بالأمور السهلة اما الصعبة بننسى انو نحن مسلمين ومن هاي الأمثلة :
> 
> كلنا بنزعل لما نشوف شقفة خبز على الارض وبنرفعها  لأنها نعمة وحرام 
> كلنا بنطفي الأغاني وقت الصلاة وغيرها من الشغلات البسيطة لاكن لما يكون عنا امتحان ولا اشي بتلاقيالواحد فينا  بقيم الليل وكمان انو نضر اخوانا عادي بننسى الأسلام لما بنسرق لما بنزني ولما نفتري على بعض ولما............. كل هاي الأمور بننسى وبنتناسى لو حكى صوت ايمان فينا بنقول لنفسنا الله غفور رحيم وبيغفرلنا 
> وصدقني بالوضع الي نحن عليه من الصعب جدا ان نتمسك بالدين


ما في اشي صعب يا ايمن الانسان لازم يحاول واللي بحكي زي هيك عمره ما بصير

----------


## ayman

> ما في اشي صعب يا ايمن الانسان لازم يحاول واللي بحكي زي هيك عمره ما بصير


انت مش عليك بكرا دوام يابرنس روح نام يلا حبيبي  :SnipeR (30):  

الا يا برنس صعب انت مابتقدر تحط واحد جوا نار وتقلو اعمل حالك بردان مابيصير هذا الحكي لازم البيئة تكون نظيفة بالأول حتى مايرجع يتأثر صح ولا انا غلطان انا الي بقولوفي كتير ناس بتطلع تدعي وتعمل محاضرات دينية لاكن شو بتعمل ساعة وحدة قدام 14 ساعة مع التلفزيون والمسجل واصحاب السؤ لازم كلنا نغير انفسنا مرة وحدة حتى نتغير الى الصحيح

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت مش عليك بكرا دوام يابرنس روح نام يلا حبيبي  
> 
> الا يا برنس صعب انت مابتقدر تحط واحد جوا نار وتقلو اعمل حالك بردان مابيصير هذا الحكي لازم البيئة تكون نظيفة بالأول حتى مايرجع يتأثر صح ولا انا غلطان انا الي بقولوفي كتير ناس بتطلع تدعي وتعمل محاضرات دينية لاكن شو بتعمل ساعة وحدة قدام 14 ساعة مع التلفزيون والمسجل واصحاب السؤ لازم كلنا نغير انفسنا مرة وحدة حتى نتغير الى الصحيح



كلامك مزبوط ايمن 100%

----------


## ayman

> كلامك مزبوط ايمن 100%



الله يخليك ياعالي وصدقني لسه الناس بتخرب اكثر بسبب ستار اكاديمي والبرامج الواقعية كلها وكمان بسبب بعض الشيوخ المتخلفة الي فاهمة الدين غلط وبتفكر نفسها هي الأسلام وحرة التصرف وهيك تصرفات بتخلي الناس تكره الدين

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يخليك ياعالي وصدقني لسه الناس بتخرب اكثر بسبب ستار اكاديمي والبرامج الواقعية كلها وكمان بسبب بعض الشيوخ المتخلفة الي فاهمة الدين غلط وبتفكر نفسها هي الأسلام وحرة التصرف وهيك تصرفات بتخلي الناس تكره الدين


المشكلة التي نعاني منها برأي هي الابتعاد على الدين الاسلامي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكيد هاي هي المشكلة الوحيدة لانا لو بلتزم في الدين كان كنا احسن من هيك ونصلح حالنا

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكيد هاي هي المشكلة الوحيدة لانا لو بلتزم في الدين كان كنا احسن من هيك ونصلح حالنا


ومين سمعك يا مها  :Smile:

----------

